# 1st ride on Look (585)



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Finished my buildup of my brand new frame and took it out for a quick test ride today. 30 mile with 3000' of up and down. Two short sharp climbs and lots of winding around through the hilly orchard country near Hood River, Or. It was really windy (surprise! Hood River being the windsurf capitol of the US) so I couldn't get a fair assesment of how the bike really handles. Some gust at 40-60 and in the hills, no one constant wind direction..but I am pretty used to that kind of riding and I deal with it.

The bike built out at 15.1 lbs ready to ride, using "worker-components". Nothing $illy light or that put weight over function. A Sella Ital. saddle with some padding, DuraAce brakes that will stop you, some used 303(?) Zipp carbon rims with enough spokes to ride everyday, up and down the mountains around here. Zipp B2 carbon bars with just a hint of flat on the top, not all weird like some carbon bars are getting. FSA carbon cranks and a Dura Ace 9sp drive. The only weigh over function peice I used is a USE Alien carbon post, which sucks for adjusting back and forth and angle. Only extra post I had, I will be changing that for a Thompson..few grams more but it works better (for adjustment) I even used a Ritchey WCS stem, which I have found are not 'creakers" like some ultra light POS's.

The bike is gorgeous! I like the 'subdued' silver color with carbon weave showing through the translucent top coat. Even the decals aren't too much, like many "modern" frames seem to be using now. I used black bar tape and gray cable housings.

The ride is just like everyone says..Perfect. It does climb very well indeed and it feels really "solid" Not solid like heavy or sluggish, but solid like it doesn't 'resonate' Hard to really describe, but like if you drop it onto it's wheels from shoulder height, it just bounces on the rubber, it doesn't "ping" or buzz or rattle or ..resonate. It feels like one single peice, not a collection of connected tubes and struts..Make any sense? Probably not..
The bike fit me too, being an XL at 57cm, according to the Look literature. I am 6'1" with much of my height from the waist up. (~31" pants inseam) I ride a 59 DeRosa, have had a 59 trek, a 60 trek, a 60 or 61 colnago, a 60 Merlin, a 60 Time.. Seems like Look measures center to center of the top tube, while those others measure center to top, or something..

All in all, a very good bike. Can't wait to race with it, I am betting it will be as good or better than any bike I have ever raced on..

Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh, Speedplay ti pedals, too and Conti. Sprinter tubulars. Tact tao(sp?) alloy bottle cages. Shimano chain..
Don Hanson


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

i've got a 585 Ultra on the way. yum. it'll be kitted out with Dura Ace 10, probably some deda bits, and the black/silver ksyriums.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*stem length on 585 XL*

oh, and by the way, what length stem are you running with that XL 585? i'm your same height, but with all of the length in my legs (34-35in inseam). technically, i'm still growing, so we went with the XXL *cringes at size denomination*, thinking i'll need the seat hight.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*120, but..*

Hi, I am still screwing around with the fit, but getting closer each ride. Started with a 100 stem, because that is what was on the bars I had off another bike. Went to a 130 Giant all carbon stem on some Modolo carbon bars..Look good, creaks like crazy and a little too long. So, today I'll swap to a 110 stem and keep the modolo bars..see if I can get an annoying creak out of the front.
Another helpful hint: The 585 comes with trick little cable guides on the headtube, but no provision for a cable housing tension adjustment. Most frames have adjustable tension devices of one sort or another on the downtube cable stops. I guess Look meant us to do without or use those in-line ones. I did that finally, after trying to 'do without'. They will fit inline in the cables between that headtube cable guide and the downtube cable stops..A bit awkward to use, but better, In My Humble Opinion, than having that clunky plastic cheapo looking (Shimano) knurled silver barrel in the cable right up front near the brake hoods.
Don Hanson


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

any pics? really want to see it


----------



## danielxx (Aug 30, 2006)

*look 585 or willier le roi frame*

Hi i am trying to work out which frame is better handling wise and stiffness wise before i make my next purchase. Does any one know much about the Willier le roi frame used by Confidis and Lampre teams compared to the look 585


----------

